# Is this a Trek 720 Multitrack?



## anthrogal19 (Sep 12, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I'm looking for an inexpensive commuting bike, preferably lightweight. So of course I'm trolling Craig's list and came accross this Trek. The owner said he fixed it up - claims he didn't replace anything, said he got it from someone who kept it in the attic for 6 years. He says it's from the 1990s. I would of course get it tuned up by a pro before riding, but would it be worth say $100? And is it the right bike? Thanks for your help.

Kimberly

See bike here: http://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/bik/836857532.html


----------



## Homenetman (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm not familiar with the 720 or this type of bike to be honest, but I'd be surprised if "tuned by a pro" doesn't cost you $150 or more. For example, if the bike has been in storage, any bike store worth anything would tell you to replace the tires and the tubes for safety reasons. Then there's lubrication, gear adjustments, etc. And that's for an old bike. For probably $300-350 you're likely to get a brand new (albeit entry level) bike from a good dealer.


----------



## Naldayin (Aug 1, 2008)

I have a 720 but it must be older than the one in that ad. Mine is certainly not lightweight but its a great beater bike. I second Homenetman's opinion on just getting a new cheap bike. You'll get a lot more bike and it will most likely cost around the same after everything is done.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

> And is it the right bike?


Right for what? How long is your intended commute? What sort of roads/surfaces? What's your cycling experience? Have you ever ridden a road bike? How much stuff will you be carrying, and have you thought about how you'll carry it? 

As for the price, it's hard to say not knowing the actual condition. If it's really lightly used and has been kept out of the weather, $100 might be reasonable. And it may not cost very much for a tune-up. It won't necessarily need new tires, and even if it does you can get okay hybrid tires for 40-50 a pair. Adjusting and lubing things won't cost much if you don't need to replace parts.

One more question: do you have any idea whether it's the right size for you?


----------



## J24 (Oct 8, 2003)

Yes, and it is/was an excellent little all around bike it's too bad Trek quit making them .


----------

